
US judge says Uber drivers are not company's employees - jedwhite
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/13/us-judge-says-uber-drivers-are-not-companys-employees.html
======
mehrdadn
Duplicate news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16827468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16827468)

------
s2g
Oh, well then they can do all the things contractors can right?

No?

~~~
mikejb
I have no knowledge in this area. What can contractors do (that employees
can't)? I'm trying to come up with things, but my list starts and ends with
"work for competitors".

~~~
s2g
Set prices would be a big one.

~~~
malandrew
They do set prices, collectively. If they don't think the prevailing market
price is worth their time, they choose not to work at that price and the
market adjusts by raising prices if there aren't enough drivers to satisfy
demand.

